# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Narbenbulbus oraz Antrumgastrtis !

## Raczu

Witam. Mam pytanie dotyczące tych dwóch łacińskich nazw. Nigdzie w internecie nie moglem znalezc, wiec zglaszam sie tu z pytaniem. Moge prosic o wytlumaczenie, na czym to polega ? Co to w ogole jest ?

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Narbenbulbus to określenie blizny w obrębie opuszki dwunastnicy (powstałej po wyleczeniu owrzodzenia). Antrumgastritis natomiast to stan zapalny okolicy przedodźwiernikowej zołądka.
Pozdrawiam

----------

